# Last Call for DEEP MAGIC; RUNEQUEST 6E Deluxe Hardcover; and Secrets of TSR; plus SATAN is a Harsh D



## Fiddleback (Jul 10, 2013)

Man, my D&D Games were never that cool when I was a kid.  How did I miss out?


----------



## Gundark (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait...no fair...that DM has bouncers!!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 11, 2013)

Gundark said:


> Wait...no fair...that DM has bouncers!!




What, you don't?


----------



## scott2978 (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems like the video was trying to target role playing games, but the game they're playing looks more like Candyland with a GM. Interesting concept! I'll have to try that with the kids this weekend. 

"You CANNOT cross the licorice space until you draw the blood of a competing gingerbread man! Roll for initiative!"


----------



## Gundark (Jul 12, 2013)

Ha, no, not big scary ones like he has...He has a better robes too


----------



## was (Jul 13, 2013)

amusing video


----------

